# can MC cable be exposed?



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

It must be protected from damage.....which means you have to use armored cable or use EMT.


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

mc cable is armored... and can be used in wet location if it has a pvc jacket

5. Can Type MC Cable be used in Wet Locations in accordance with the NEC? 
A. Yes. Section 330.10(12) provides the guidance on installations in wet locations. In 
addition, products are available that are suitable for direct burial and parking deck 
applications. These products have a continuous PVC outer jacket.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

carmusic said:


> and can be used in wet location if it has a pvc jacket


this is not a "wet location". or does the presence of water valves for the washer make it that?


----------



## Colomboj (Nov 14, 2011)

It's not a wet location.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

carmusic said:


> mc cable is armored... and can be used in wet location if it has a pvc jacket
> 
> 5. Can Type MC Cable be used in Wet Locations in accordance with the NEC?
> A. Yes. Section 330.10(12) provides the guidance on installations in wet locations. In
> ...


 
Brain fart....I was thinking NM


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

amakarevic said:


> this is not a "wet location". or does the presence of water valves for the washer make it that?


If the space is unfinished, it can be considered a wet location. Especially with the presence of water lines. You should always check with your local building permit office, so they can tell you, what their determination of a wet location is.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Being exposed on an interior wall does not make it a wet location. Here is how the NEC defines location, wet:

Location, Wet. Installations underground or in concrete
slabs or masonry in direct contact with the earth; in locations
subject to saturation with water or other liquids, such
as vehicle washing areas; and in unprotected locations exposed
to weather.


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

I don't know about the wet location aspect but you are not allowed to to use MX cable lower than 8' high if exposed to a room or such.
The idea is that people would use a low hanging cable to hang stuff on, that is a no go.

Andy.

Dang, I keep saying MX, I guess I am thinking of the old BX cable designation.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

AndyGump said:


> I don't know about the wet location aspect but you are not allowed to to use MX cable lower than 8' high if exposed to a room or such.
> The idea is that people would use a low hanging cable to hang stuff on, that is a no go.
> 
> Andy.
> ...


Would you care to share the code prohibition against using MC or AC under 8'?


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

Jim Port said:


> Would you care to share the code prohibition against using MC or AC under 8'?


Actually that is something that I can't do right now. I was talking strictly from experience in the field. Three differnent projects but similar problems. All three issues with MX cable in garages. 
All wanted to run exposed MC cable in the uncovered walls and ceilings. Three different inspectors and two different Building Department plan checkers gigged these particular issues. 

I will try to look in the CEC though as it is an interesting item.

Andy.


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

Ah, now I think I see the issue a bit more clearly now.

Here is the 2010 CEC based on the 2009 (I think) NEC about installations of Armored Cable.
I believe Cali. defines 8' high to be the height needed so the cable is not "subject to physical damage" in exposed places.

Andy.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Andy, it would be kind of hard to damange MC. Now, Romex (ie NM) can be damaged when exposed.


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

MC cable is not allowed in areas subject to physical damage, NEC 330.12(1). IMO, a wall behind a washer and or dryer is not an area subject to physical damage.


----------

